# Towing 21rs With 1/2 Ton Chevy 5.3



## JustYakin (May 10, 2009)

In the market for a rv and very interested with the 21rs. Does anyone see any issues towing this camper with a 1/2 ton chevy 5.3v8. What extras would I need to tow it(equalization hitch, stabalizers)? Does everyone like theirs? I think it is leading the poll. Also I have 2 kids, does anyone think it will be to small...the ages are 6 and 2. Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You won't have any issues towing that combination...

Personally, I think you will have this Outback 2 camping seasons...then you will be looking to upgrade. The trailer is short 21' and it has no side slide-out. This will make from some crapped quarters.


----------



## daisey_dukes (Jun 16, 2008)

We tow a 2006 25RS-S with a 5.3v8 Chevy for the last 3 years and it did great job! The 21 will be tight quarters.Slideout is the key to opening up the isle and getting the extra room(especially on a rainy day).We went into both at the RV show and was sold on the 25! Good luck and welcome! Did I mention ours is for sale! We are moving out of state (NY).It comes with the weight distributing hitch and a handful of things that you need to have camping







.It is under the for sale forum.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We towed our 21RS with a gmc yukon that had the 5.3. We had no issues over the 5+ season we used it to tow. We used and still use an equal-i-zer hitch and have been very happy with it. equal-i-zer

Will it be big enough? Maybe maybe not, it's all up to how much stuff you carry and if you are comfortable in a smaller space. We have 16 year old twins, they were about 10 when we got our outback, it can get a little tight when we're all inside. We're outside most of the time though and when we're stuck inside we manage, it's not too bad.

A bigger trailer would be great and we've even looked around but the 21 RS does the job. As the girls have gotten older we don't get out as much as we used to so for how much we use it we can't justify a bigger one right now. We've also got college coming up in a couple of years so we've decided to enjoy what we have. Once the girls get out on their own we will probably get a higher end trailer suited for two people.

Mike


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a 21rs with 4 and 7yr. old girls. It's awesome! If you are into remote areas with tougher access, you'll really appreciate a shorter trailer. When we're all inside at the same time, my girls always hang out in the queen slide with their toys, artwork, etc...One adult cooks at a time so the other gets to put up their feet and have a glass of wine (dinner time that is) Cramped? Sure. It's camping. If you need some space, sit outside. If its raining, put out the awning (with a slight tilt for run off).


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

You did not mention the gear ratio on your truck....we have (in fact I am typing this while we are camping in NW Wisconsin) 23rs and pull it with a '06 GMC with the 5.3. The original gears were too tall to give me any kind of pulling power on a hill, but re-geared with 4.10's and all is well. You won't win any races but should be ok with this truck. Our 23 works alright for the three of us...DH,DW,DD can get kind of tight when we are all wandering around the inside, but like others have said we try and spend most of our time outside.
You will need to post some pictures of your set up.

bbwb


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I towed the next size up a 23RS with a 5.3L Tahoe and it did a great job so the 21RS should be no problem at all for you. We also have the Equal-i-zer hitch and love it have never ever felt any sway at all. Good luck!


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a 5.3 Crew GMC and tow the 21 without a problem.
We have older kids (15 and 17) and dont notice being cramped. Cramped was a popup on the east coast for 3 weeks of solid rain in 2004.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

You will have no issue with your TV. We started towing our 21RS with a Yukon XL here in AK. All mountains, except for about 2 miles of flat road, but they use that for the airport.
We have 3 kids , 15, 12, and 5







. Its only cramped if we all want in the restroom at the same time. Just remember when looking at travel trailers, are you camping or RVing? We basicly just sleep in ours the rest of the time we are outside.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You won't have any issues towing that combination...
> 
> Personally, I think you will have this Outback 2 camping seasons...then you will be looking to upgrade. The trailer is short 21' and it has no side slide-out. This will make from some crapped quarters.


Yikes!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> You won't have any issues towing that combination...
> 
> Personally, I think you will have this Outback 2 camping seasons...then you will be looking to upgrade. The trailer is short 21' and it has no side slide-out. This will make from some crapped quarters.


Yikes!
[/quote]

We tow our 21RS with a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 with 3.73 rear end. I does a fine job, but we did have to modify the TV to make towing more comfortable.

We changed the OEM hitch to a Putnam class IV. The OE hitch was flexing when we engaged the Equalizer WD hitch preventing the hitch from throwing weight forward like it is designed to. We changed out the OEM shocks to KYB MonoMax shocks. We also bought a set of Bridgestone Dueler HTs.

Our towing is now smooth. No porpoising, no handling issues, so easy even my DW







takes the wheel while on longer trips.

As for the 21RS, we *NEVER* have *CRAPPED QUARTERS!!* We know how to dump....









Seriously, we love our camper and yes, it does occasionally get a little tight walking around. But then squezzing past my DW







can be fun!









We want to trade up, but current financial conditions sorta prohibit that. So we count our blessings that we HAVE a camper and CAN go camping!

Dan


----------



## JustYakin (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. You guys and/or gals have it going on. I am excited especially after reading the replies. My truck does have the 3.73 gear ratio also. I live down in Texas and most of my camping takes place around this area meaning that not a whole lot of mountain climbing going on. By the time the kids get older, I will have a bigger truck and trade up to a bigger camper if needed. Thanks again!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

JustYakin said:


> Thanks for the replies. You guys and/or gals have it going on. I am excited especially after reading the replies. My truck does have the 3.73 gear ratio also. I live down in Texas and most of my camping takes place around this area meaning that not a whole lot of mountain climbing going on. By the time the kids get older, I will have a bigger truck and trade up to a bigger camper if needed. Thanks again!!


You're very welcome.

BTW, Welcome to the forum!

Dan


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Just - consider coming to the Texas Outbacker Summer Rally! We'd be glad to have you along. Take a look at the post in the Rallies forum.

Your truck will be fine towing that camper but consider the hitch change that 3LEES mentioned. Also - if you go camping often, you will be in want for that side slide. Perhaps you might consider the 250RS? It is a very similar floorplan to what you are looking at now. I wouldn't go any bigger than that model with your truck though.

-CC


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I just bought a 2009 250 rs and have a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 Crewcab with the 5.3, with the 4.10's and I have had no problems towing it home from the dealership (Thats about as far as I have gone so far....). But I did go up some hills without any problems.

Good luck!


----------

